# Delivery People Behaving Badly



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/dominos-uk-investigating-pizza-driver-caught
Domino's investigating after pizza delivery driver caught rubbing ice cream container on crotch







This happened in the UK so tohunt4me is in the clear.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

This story buried the lead...

You can get ice cream at Domino's?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> This story buried the lead...
> 
> You can get ice cream at Domino's?


IKR? Someone needs to look into that further.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> This story buried the lead...
> 
> You can get ice cream at Domino's?


Special Flavors


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Our boy here needs to visit his local health clinic if he's really got that "fire down below".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I just want to know

How is he holding that Pizza Bag up !?!?










mrpjfresh said:


> Our boy here needs to visit his local health clinic if he's really got that "fire down below".


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Aunt Flo, is that you ? Cause for some, it really is.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Special Flavors


Now with more nuts!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Faux News


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

They must have been in the midst of a heatwave!


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Pistachio. Extra nutty &#129372;



MontcoUberDriver said:


> This story buried the lead...
> 
> You can get ice cream at Domino's?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/dominos-uk-investigating-pizza-driver-caught
> Domino's investigating after pizza delivery driver caught rubbing ice cream container on crotch
> View attachment 513022​
> This happened in the UK so tohunt4me is in the clear.


Spicy nut flavour?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/dominos-uk-investigating-pizza-driver-caught
> Domino's investigating after pizza delivery driver caught rubbing ice cream container on crotch
> View attachment 513022​
> This happened in the UK so tohunt4me is in the clear.









wonder what his Next job will be ?

Uber Driver?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Aren't you supposed to cut a hole in the lid first ?


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

It was the outside of his crotch, e.g. his pants. So more of a symbolic gesture than any actual health risk, as germs more likely to be on his hands. It was Ben and Jerry's Birthday Cake ice cream, so perhaps the driver was simply saying, "I got your birthday, right here."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> It was the outside of his crotch, e.g. his pants. So more of a symbolic gesture than any actual health risk, as germs more likely to be on his hands. It was Ben and Jerry's Birthday Cake ice cream, so perhaps the driver was simply saying, "I got your birthday, right here."


DELIVERY DRIVERS REMEMBER WHO TIPS
& WHO DOES NOT !

WE ALSO REMEMBER VEHICLES THAT DRIVE BADLY
& RECOGNIZE THEM AT HOME . . .


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

https://news.yahoo.com/doordash-driver-fired-confronting-customer-142134004.html


----------

